# Plakat Breeding Question



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi I am new here byt not new to bettas. I saw that at petco they have plakat bettas and there were some that looked younger. I was wondering what female would be good to breed to them beacasue i dont have the money to get fish online. I was think a crowntail female would be cool. Thanks and i have read a lot of info on breeding bettas.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Uhm... Try to breed the same tail types... Because I tried it before and got really bad results


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You want to stick with the same tail types, especially if this is your first time breeding. It takes a keen sense of genetics to be able to mix tail types and mixing anything with Crown tails usually results in ugly fins. Honestly though, if you can't afford a nice pair how are you going to be able to buy all the things necessary for breeding. On average it takes $200-300 in start up costs to breed, not to mention the time involved.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Indeed. Im getting a pair for 80 bucks SGD. Tanks, filter, pump, BBS, time consummation.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok thanks i guess i wont breed just yet. If i breed a plakat and a halfmoon female will i get halfmoon plakat? Thanks


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you breed PK to HM you'll get HM, PK, and HMPK.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok and i have enough money, though i want to breed cheaper ones first to "learn" how to breed them.
Thanks


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Plakat Betta: This is not to encourage you or discourage you on breeding bettas I think everyone shoudl do what they feel but I'm going to tell you how came to my own decision.

I too have money for everything I would need to breed fish so i could just grab a pair and start, right? BUT if I'm going through all the hazzle for having to buy the setup, grow the cultures and care for dozens of tiny fish I should do it with fish I really like and that will probably get me fry I will really like.

With LPS bettas is very difficult because you never know what genes are dominant and will be passed on to the fish. So, I stopped myself and decided to spend my time and energy on my really beautiful fish.
Really, they keep me on my toes often enough to not want to have to care for another dozen or two. Yeah, I would LOVE to breed my new pair from Thailand right now. They are awesome and I love their finnage but the reality is that I want to learn first how to keep my fish happy and decease free before attempting breeding. 
Besides, I'm terrified of the damage to their fins!

If you're really serious about breeding check out aquabid and bettysplendens.com
Victoria has some really nice HMPK pair for sale that will cost you 1/2 of what an aquabid fish will cost you to get all the way here from Thailand. Plus she will be able to give you their genetic traits so you can be more sure of what fry you'll get. Also, there are some US breeders that sell on aquabid, just look for the little US flag next to the auction title. 

As I mentioned, this is my view of the matter. What you do is up to you. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, just what you think best suits you. 

Good luck!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's my view on the topic breed pet store bettas for your first few times. That you get the hang of it. But be sure to find good homes for them. The work your way up. Plakats a PetCo are known as King Bettas smaller than giant bettas but still huge. These bettas are usually way to big to breed properly. Trust me I've tried.


----------



## Plakat Betta (Aug 9, 2010)

My petco has regular plaktss and king bettas. Ok thanks I don't know yet if I'm goin to breed or not


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i want to breed plakats as well but i know that i will have to wait because i need more research done


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Some Petcos get HMPKs (many of which are just PKs). Good luck on whatever you decide!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was lucky to get a Shiny HMPK male from Walmart. He was so young I put him with a male a couple of times but they didnt breed then he got very aggressive so I put him with a female and I got a spawn...turns out it wasn't a girl like I originally thought


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I was lucky to get a Shiny HMPK male from Walmart. He was so young I put him with a male a couple of times but they didnt breed then he got very aggressive so I put him with a female and I got a spawn...turns out it wasn't a girl like I originally thought


haha that happens to me A LOT


----------

